# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Design it yourself - Head Snowboard-Set gewinnen

## noox

Head und Edding präsentieren den "Design it yourself" Contest. Designe ein Snowboard und du hast die Chance ein Snowboard-Set oder weitere Preise zu gewinnen.

Wenn es im Museum heißt: „Das könnte auch ein Fünfjähriger gemalt haben“, ist meist wenig Schmeichelhaftes gemeint. Im Gegensatz dazu spielt PAL, der fünfjährige Sohn von Graffiti-Legende Loomit, bereits groß im Design-Geschäft mit und hat für HEAD gleich das komplette TEAM Setup inklusive Board, Bindung und Helm entworfen.

Das äußere Erscheinungsbild ist damit aber noch lange nicht abgeschlossen, denn dank der speziellen Oberfläche von Brett und Helm können beide ganz nach Belieben mit den mitgelieferten Edding-Lack-Markern weitergestaltet werden. So wird jedes Teil garantiert ein Unikat und ein jeder kann sein persönliches Kunstwerk mit in den Schnee nehmen.

Wer nun seine kreative Ader zucken spürt, sollte aktiv werden. Denn wir sind schließlich neugierig, was für Meisterwerke aus unseren Produkten entstehen, wenn die Eddings zum Einsatz kommen.

Deswegen habt ihr ab 1. Oktober die Möglichkeit, Fotos eurer persönlichen Interpretation des TEAM Boards per E-Mail an snowboard a-t ridehead dot com oder ganz traditionell per Post an HEAD Snowboards, Stichwort "Edding", Velaskostraße 8, D-85622 Feldkirchen, zu schicken und so eure eigene Kreation mit Einsendungen aus der ganzen Welt zu messen. Solltet ihr noch kein Original-Brett über dem Bett hängen haben, wartet unter www.ridehead.com/edding ebenfalls ein PDF zum Download auf euch, das ihr dann customized wieder uploaden könnt.

Der Stifteinsatz wird natürlich gebührend honoriert und die besten drei Einsendungen dürfen sich freuen:

Preis: Ein komplettes Set (Board, Bindung und Helm) natürlich im TEAM Design plus EDDING Maxi SetPreis: Ein HEAD TEAM Skateboard plus T-Shirt im TEAM Design plus EDDING Maxi SetPreis: Ein TEAM T-Shirt plus EDDING Maxi Set
Also schickt eure künstlerischen Ergüsse bis zum 31. Dezember an Head und ihr könnt vielleicht mit neuem Stuff ins neue Jahr starten!

----------

